# Does high risk mean a no no to a water birth????



## cherry22

Hiya all,

Well a little history with my last pg, I got gestational high blood pressure in the last week or so of my pg which ended up with me going into labour at 36+2 naturally!

Last time i wanted a water birth but as i wasnt ready for him to arrive i felt like i couldnt ask for one and i had no birth plan written out!:dohh:

My head is telling me that if history repeats itself this time i have no chance of a water birth but my heart really wants one!

At my booking appointment i asked the midwife if it was totally out of the question and she said she couldnt see why i couldnt labour in the pool but i wouldnt be aloud to give birth in there! It will be so quick i dont think ill have time to get out!!

Ive been told my blood pressure is already rising! :(

Eny advice would be great xx

I dont want to get my heart set on it but what do you think my chances are??


----------



## becstar

It depends on the hospital... There are monitors available that you can use in water at lots of hospitals but not all, and not all let you use them. Just ask, it's not a definite no but it depends on your luck as much as anything!


----------



## Mervs Mum

On what basis did she say you would need to get out?! I'm confused. 

The problem with using a pool at a birth centre or hospital is that they can put whatever criteria they want on getting in it. They might say they don't see why not now but I can tell you from experience, getting in pools can be difficult. The only way to guarentee yourself a pool that's available, working and that no one can stipulate if and when you can use it, is at home. If its important to you then you should weigh up your feelings abut being at home. If you think you'd prefer to be in hospital then the only way to guarentee they won't back track on the day is getting a consultant to physically sign your notes to say you are able to use the pool (if one is available). And regarding labouring in there but getting out to birth....well if you do get in....you can be ADVISED to get out but they can't make you or physically man handle you out against your will. That's essentially assault ;)


----------



## cherry22

Maybe it was because he was premature! thats the only reason i could think of why! My gut feeling is that if i go early again ive got no chance! I'll be upset about it because its something iv always wanted but my priority is to have a healthy baby at the end of it all, i wouldnt want to risk danger on the baby at all! 

Im going to have to do alot of research on this, dose enyone know of good sites i can go on?

When i had my son i had one midwife untill birth, now i have a 'team' of midwives so everytime i go i see someone different which is horrible! And i feel like i cant bring this up as they are so rushed!! my next appointment is in a couple of weeks so im going to do my research and make sure i ask!!

I would love a home birth but i do live about 25mins from my nearest hospital so that worries me, i was thinking of the midwife led-birth center at hospital but like you said its a matter of luck! And if i get admitted like last time for my bp i dont think they would let me do it at home!!

xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

There's no such thing as being 'allowed' to do or not do any thing. It's your informed choice to make. I recommend also posting on our homebirthers and hopefuls group on Facebook. The link is here and there are midwives, knowledgable women, doulas and women who may have been in exactly your position on there who might not be members here. :)


----------



## chuck

I (almost)had a VBAC at home, I live 20miles from the closest hospital.

Distance is something that you do need to think of BUT you will have 100% attention of an experienced MW at home, something you do not get in any hospital, they will spot any warning signs and know when to be cautious and advise moving to hospital while you have plenty of time and before anything becomes serious.


----------

